

Fully automatic time tracking for developers - tappedapp
http://beta.tappedapp.co

======
Gys
Had some ideas for this as well (would only work for 'file workers' like
programmers) and build something basic using Go to cover all desktops. But
then decided those basics are to simple to implement (and therefore copy) to
actually make good revenues in the long term.

I also wondered if there really is a market as it is not that difficult and
still nobody else seems to do this.

But an idea is just a start of a long process. I am curious how you will price
it and what features will be added to make it more unique. Good luck !

------
samspenc
If you guys don't mind, just going to mention a product that we've developed
ourselves for tracking time, but compared to yours, it does require manually
clocking in and out through clicking a button:
[http://zhen81.com/product/zhen-hrm/](http://zhen81.com/product/zhen-hrm/)

------
welder
Looks the same as [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) which is also
fully automatic and detects projects.

